# The Avatar: The Last Airbender Club



## Evanlyn (Feb 10, 2012)

The Avatar; The Last Airbender Club!

For those of you who have seen and enjoyed the Avatar: The Lost Air Bender television series and/or the movie and/or who would like to talk about the upcoming series The Last Airbender: Legend Of Korra

Rules:
All forum rules apply here!
No spamming
Be nice!
And don't forget to have fun! :D

Joining Code: Where it says 'nation' you can select which nation from the series you would like to join (Air Nomads, Water Tribe, Earth Kingdom, or Fire Nation)


> Username:
> Fav Character:
> Nation:


Memberlist;

*Air Nomads:*
Evanlyn

*Water Tribe:*
Dinru

*Earth Kingdom:*
Tigerclaw

*Fire Nation:*
Adrian Malacoda


*Starter Topics*
Why did you pick the character you did for your favourite?
What's your favourite episode?
What are your thoughts on the movie?

Feel free to post sig pics & avatars related to Avatar! :)​


----------



## Dinru (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll join!

Username: Dinru
Favorite Character: Katara or Iroh I guess.
Nation: Water Tribe.

So. Uhm... I guess I really really like Tales from Ba Sing Se as an episode. It's nice to just watch the characters just... exist and have fun for a little while.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure I'll join

Username: Adrian Malacoda
Fav Character: Iroh, Zuko, Azula, Toph, Sokka
Nation: Fire Nation

Hmm... favorite characters. I found Iroh to be suitable wise and badass at the appropriate times. I liked Zuko's character development. I liked Azula as a villain; her abilities and battle skill notwithstanding, she's also a master manipulator and an effective military leader.
Favorite episode... I liked The Ember Island Players. Actually in general I liked all the time they spent in the Fire Nation undercover. Especially that one episode where Aang says "Flameo, hotman"


----------



## Tigerclaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I suppose i'll join.

Username: Tigerclaw
Fav Character: Zuko, Iroh, Toph, Aang
Nation: Earth Kingdom

I think Sozin's Comet was the best ending the series could've had. It was just amazing. I'm also glad they stopped the series when they did, because I think quality is more important than quantity. It's always better to end on a good note than drag on and have a crappy ending.
One of my favorites was Zuko Alone. It's just epic and shows Zuko's character so well. I also loved The Ember Island Players, because it was bloody hilarious :D


----------



## Monoking (Feb 12, 2012)

Username: Spunky Richie the Raichu
Fav Character: Toph. So much Toph.
Nation:  Earth.
:3

Um...I don't really have anything to say.


----------



## Evanlyn (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, welcome to the club :sunglasses:



Dinru said:


> So. Uhm... I guess I really really like Tales from Ba Sing Se as an episode. It's nice to just watch the characters just... exist and have fun for a little while.


Oh yeah that was great :)



Adrian Malacoda said:


> Hmm... favorite characters. I found Iroh to be suitable wise and badass at the appropriate times. I liked Zuko's character development. I liked Azula as a villain; her abilities and battle skill notwithstanding, she's also a master manipulator and an effective military leader.
> Favorite episode... I liked The Ember Island Players. Actually in general I liked all the time they spent in the Fire Nation undercover. Especially that one episode where Aang says "Flameo, hotman"


Yeah I like Zuko too (one of my fav characters) - I think people can relate to him, and plus his character development was great.
Yeah it's funny when Aang goes around saying "Flameo hotman!" mainly cause of the weird looks people keep giving him :P
Ember Island Players... I watched that one today - it's hilarious!



Tigerclaw said:


> I think Sozin's Comet was the best ending the series could've had. It was just amazing. I'm also glad they stopped the series when they did, because I think quality is more important than quantity. It's always better to end on a good note than drag on and have a crappy ending.
> One of my favorites was Zuko Alone. It's just epic and shows Zuko's character so well. I also loved The Ember Island Players, because it was bloody hilarious :D


Yeah I like it too :D
Oh my gravy Zuko Alone too.



Richie the Raichu said:


> Um...I don't really have anything to say.


It's all good, welcome to the club!


oh and cause I didn't actually fill out a form for me;

*Username:* Evanlyn
*Favorite Character:* Sokka, Zuko, Toph
*Nation:* Air Nomads

one of the best quotes in the entire series (in my opinion) is in 'The Desert' and when Sokka goes; "It's a...... giant...... mushroom.......... maybe it's friendly!! Friendly mushroom! Mushy giant friend!!"
^ one of the most random lines in the series, and it made me crack up so hard when I first saw that episode :P


----------

